# big bear 400 cooling fan



## cheapthrills

Mine is on the blitz, don't know why yet. was difficult to turn by hand at first, lots of crud but now it moves freely. I don't see any fuse or relay for this which is real hard to believe one isn't in line somewhere. Anyone know if ones hiding or does the fan just toast up?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Polaris425

got to be a fuse somewhere. Do you have a manual that might have a wireing schem. in it?


----------



## cheapthrills

The manual does not even mention a cooling fan:thinking: There are 4 fuses in the fuse box all are fine, none say fan.


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws

in the battery box there is a white relay that is the fan relay


----------

